# Gridcoin



## KLiKzg (May 23, 2021)

Noticed that there is no topic concerning this cryptocurrency & mining, so opening this topic.

As personally have been on Gridcoin team for 5,5 years now, so AMA. In that time, managed to crunch data (donated data to charities) in worth of 20k GRC.

Anybody else here from Gridcoin team?
How is your struggle going?
Any issues so far? (Had plenty of myself to get it working properly)


----------



## R-T-B (May 23, 2021)

Gridcoin is one of those things that is very cool idea wise and all crunchers should be aware of it.

I don't mine/crunch it but just throwing that out there.


----------



## KLiKzg (Jul 31, 2021)

It is so nice to be in top25 within such a great & big team on WCG.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 14, 2021)

Does one need to be crunching for the gridcoin WCG team in order to get GRC?
Or can I crunch WCG for team TPU and still earn GRC?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 14, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Does one need to be crunching for the gridcoin WCG team in order to get GRC?
> Or can I crunch WCG for team TPU and still earn GRC?


I think they're independent and you cannot do it for You team, I'm sure that put me off when I looked into it.


----------



## Jacky_BEL (Aug 14, 2021)

I can't find anything here on TPU about pooling, so I believe a TPU pool for WCG / gridcoin does not exists?


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 14, 2021)

Jacky_BEL said:


> Does one need to be crunching for the gridcoin WCG team in order to get GRC?
> Or can I crunch WCG for team TPU and still earn GRC?


It used to be, but I do not think that is needed. You should check updates on Gridcoin.

Anyway, not sure if you can crunch solo-without 2~5k of Gridcoins in your wallet. So you should get some...


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 14, 2021)

yet another Ponzi scheme


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 14, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> yet another Ponzi scheme


 

You do not understand the Ponzi scheme & are afraid of a new things.

Interesting!


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 15, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> You do not understand the Ponzi scheme & are afraid of a new things.
> 
> Interesting!



All of the various 999++ coins are all the same, more Ponzi


----------



## prtskg (Aug 15, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> All of the various 999++ coins are all the same, more Ponzi


Do you know what gridcoin is? It's one of the very few cryptocoins out there which actually helps the world. Don't lump all of them together.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 16, 2021)

AFAIK El Salvador is the only place that uses bitcoin


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 16, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> AFAIK El Salvador is the only place that uses bitcoin


What's bitcoin got to do with gridcoin, the connections your making are tenuous but do show your knowledge level, I'd read up before putting the world right personally but go you.


----------



## Hardcore Games (Aug 16, 2021)

gridcoin uses an existing grid environment call BIONC used by the SETI researchers who needed to sift through radio frequencies to detect signals

BIONC is open source and its used by several research projects

BIONC has a central server so that is the beneficiary of the work

so gridcoin is more garbage


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Aug 16, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> gridcoin uses an existing grid environment call BIONC used by the SETI researchers who needed to sift through radio frequencies to detect signals
> 
> BIONC is open source and its used by several research projects
> 
> ...


Ah you found Google and headbutted it.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 16, 2021)

Hardcore Games said:


> AFAIK El Salvador is the only place that uses bitcoin


Nice.  That has nothing to do with gridcoin?


Hardcore Games said:


> so gridcoin is more garbage


Why is rewarding folders for their efforts "more garbage?"

You really need to think your arguements out before posting i think.



Hardcore Games said:


> AFAIK El Salvador is the only place that uses bitcoin


As legal tender.  A LOT more places use bitcoin.  But that's OT.


----------



## Mescalamba (Aug 16, 2021)

Dont think it will ever have much value, but its nice "tangible" (a bit of lol, yea) something as reward for crunching.

Used to do this when electricity was cheap too, just for ranking on board. 

Can imagine if Gridcoin actually had some decent value, that crunching could be a "thing" and some stuff would actually get solved..


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 17, 2021)

Mescalamba said:


> Dont think it will ever have much value, but its nice "tangible" (a bit of lol, yea) something as reward for crunching.
> 
> Used to do this when electricity was cheap too, just for ranking on board.
> 
> Can imagine if Gridcoin actually had some decent value, that crunching could be a "thing" and some stuff would actually get solved..


Well during last surge I did not sell out my 10k for $400 - which is just enough for another decent GPU.

& no, electricity bills do not bother me, as they cost me (now) around 150€.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 17, 2021)

prtskg said:


> Do you know what gridcoin is? It's one of the very few cryptocoins out there which actually helps the world. Don't lump all of them together.


I doubt that a lot.

is there any proof the money from this goes to charity? I don’t mean a paragraph on the site either.



> Well during last surge I did not sell out my 10k for $400 - which is just enough for another decent GPU.


Ah ok so no. So it’s basically mining under a cancer projects name to grow the currency then buying a GPU with it anyway.


----------



## prtskg (Aug 17, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> I doubt that a lot.
> 
> is there any proof the money from this goes to charity? I don’t mean a paragraph on the site either.
> 
> ...


If someone got some money by completing BOINC projects, they are not just benefiting themselves but society too. Two birds with one stone, I would say. I personally think gridcoin is a wonderful concept as it gives incentives to people to use their computing resources to solve scientific problems through BOINC platform.


----------



## R-T-B (Aug 18, 2021)

Solaris17 said:


> is there any proof the money from this goes to charity?


It effectively awards points for doing BOINC work.  You may as well ask if there's any proof BOINC is useful.

It uses BOINC units as it's PoW.

I honestly don't get how you could be so disconnected to view that as a bad thing...  but that's just my view, I guess.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Aug 18, 2021)

Am i misunderstanding or is this a crypto i can mine
Will my 1060 make anything?


----------



## prtskg (Aug 18, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Am i misunderstanding or is this a crypto i can mine
> Will my 1060 make anything?


Yes you can mine it but know that it won't give much money. It's more like charitable work with some money.
In BOINC, there are projects which are designed to make use of gpu and others use cpu. You have an option to choose what you want to use and how much resource you want to allocate for any project.


----------

